# Funniest thing happened the other day...



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Later! OL J R


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Is this your daughter?


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Did anybody else think their computer had momentarily froze up when they opened this thread expecting to see a wall of text and just saw a simple link?


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

JD3430 said:


> Is this your daughter?


Yep...  OL J R


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Hayjosh said:


> Did anybody else think their computer had momentarily froze up when they opened this thread expecting to see a wall of text and just saw a simple link?











Later! OL J R


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

I couldn't remember how to get the link to show as a window to the video in the post...

Later! OL J R


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

luke strawwalker said:


> Yep...  OL J R


She smacks the ball real well


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

luke strawwalker said:


> lukeskywalkerlike.jpg
> 
> Later! OL J R


LOL that's awesome! (But I'm a big Star Wars buff).


----------

